# Open or Closed Canopy?



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am going to build a stand and canopy for my 20 gallon tank this weekend and I was wondering if I need to leave the back of the canopy open to allow heat to get out. I will have 2 CFL bulbs inside and I have heard that they do not produce much heat.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Well depending on the fish.. most fish can jump given the right situation. So I would suggest a cover for that reason.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you can still leave the backside of the canopy open, just staple plastic or cloth mesh to the back to allow air exchange.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Cover it, it helps counter evaporation too, the small holes where stuff fits together should be enough for air exchange, and no need to worry at all if you use an air pump. Heat shouldn't be an issue unless you are having a hard time keeping water temps down.


----------

